
How to negotiate a part-time offer with startup? - sizzlinkola
I just got offered a contract-to-hire position with a tech startup ( &lt; 10 people). I was sent an informal offer over e-mail which said 10-15 hrs&#x2F;wk for $45-$55&#x2F;hr. I asked if I could raise the time commitment, however the hiring manager said that he has a max monthly limit for payment.<p>My ideal scenario would be $60&#x2F;hr for 20 hours, especially since this will be a 1099. This is based on a previous contract which was $60&#x2F;hr with a compensation limit. I&#x27;m going to wait until I get the full contract to negotiate. How would you proceed?
======
dudul
If the hiring manager has a max monthly limit for payment, what are you hoping
for? Looks like there is no room for negotiation.

Can you sign another contract in parallel to compensate?

~~~
sizzlinkola
It seems that way right now but I'll wait to see what the written contract
says. I anticipate it'll have their max monthly limit. If not, I'll see if I
can learn what it is.

Yes, I can seek another contract in parallel to compensate. However, my
priority is a full-time job as I'm changing careers. I've been building my
resume/portfolio through contracts/freelancing.

